# best place for home gym equipment



## blackoutken (May 31, 2011)

I have a couple pieces to my home gym . but looking to buy a bicep/tricep machine whats a good place to buy


----------



## Chubby (May 31, 2011)

Craiglist?


----------



## x~factor (Jun 1, 2011)

I bought mine at Dick's. They're a little pricey but their equipments are much more solid than your average sporting goods stores.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jun 1, 2011)

Not sure where you live, but in my area there are a couple of stores called "push pedal pull" that sell new and used gym equipment. Treadmills, elipticals, etc. I have no idea if they are local or national.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2011)

I also got mine @ Dick's on sale. But Craigs list is usually loaded with equipment


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 1, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I also got mine @ Dick's on sale. But Craigs list is usually loaded with equipment


----------



## andreaus (Jun 2, 2011)

if ur in the u k fitness superstore have a great range of home gym equipment. i build all my own gear. (im a welder) so any off cuts of steel be it rst or i" plate get used any way i can. just in the process of building a butterfly machine at the moment


----------

